# Getting the right temperature



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am sure this question has been asked many many times , But is there a definitive answer to getting the right temp for pulling the shot on the classic ? My cooling flushes are wasting a lot of mineral water.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the definitive answer is to connect a pid system. The other option is try only changing the time you wait after a flush and see what tastes best. some people find they need to warm it with turning steam button on rather than cooling. As the thermostats vary all you can do is get to know your machine and see what variables make the Coffee you like to drink.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As previously stated "get to know the machine". DO NOT over do the flushes,the boiler is very small and flushing cools the metal and it takes time to recover/ and heat the water. Flushing is normally only required after steaming or a quick flush if it has been stood for a long time at idle.

It is possible to get very good coffee even without a P I D.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Make sure your cup is very warm, pull the shot straight into it, then flip your switch to heat the milk. The milk will be warmer then the shot and you will not waste any water


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great answers, I think I was just getting inpatient . I think once I get used to the machine I will be fine. I have a PID which came with the machine but I am to busy making coffee at the moment and still getting the hang of the jolly to even think about fitting it.

its a real steep learning curve . Dialling the grinder , tamping consistently , weigh the shot 'in and out' and stretching the milk. (Loving every minute of it )


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I've only had my Classic for a few weeks now.

I've found that doing the normal cold flush/temp surf routine lowers the boiler temperature too much.

I now warm the cup by filling it through the empty portafilter - leave that to stand while I grind, then fill the portafilter & pull the shot...this seems to give me the most consistent results.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

My best results with the Classic came after I stopped all the faffing around and silly little rituals we all use at some point to convince ourselves we're making a difference and went back to basics, get the grind and distribution spot on, gently nutate for distribution, tamp straight down, twist and polish, reinsert portafilter and pull the shot. If you leave your Classic on all day it seems to reach some sort of thermal equilibrium and doesn't need any fancy flushing or turning around 3 times on the spot while waving a dead frog in the air to get a good shot. Keep it simple and get the basics right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Leaving it in all day its always an option for everyone though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Leaving it in all day its always an option for everyone though.


Umm why not? You don't leave your fridge off while you're out do you? Leaving the machine on is always an option and doesn't use much more power than putting it through several heating from cold cycles a day, plus there is always the option of using an event based timer to switch it on for a good long (as in well over an hour) warm up, provided your boiler isn't empty before you walk away from it there are no issues there. In the case of a machine like your L1 using commercial components there is even less reason to switch it on and off unless for power consumption reasons, as the components are designed to be on all day.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

??

Comparing it to a fridge isn't a reasonable comparison in fact it's crackers .

Do you leave the iron on all day too....

People may not want the addition to their electric bill ( I know it isn't huge but ...)

some people are green and don't believe in wasting electricity .

they might not be there all day and don't want an item that doesn't NEED to be on all day left in an empty property if it blows that's your insurance gone .

they may have kids wandering around and don't want something hot on in the kitchen all day

some people are out from 7.30 am Til 7.30 pm working .

why would they leave there coffee machine on all day ....

and I use a wemo.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It doesn't make sense to have it on just for the sake of it - it's not necessary (unlike a fridge). If your at home and plan to use it then fine - there is a case for keeping it on between brews but there must be a time when it's more economical to switch it off


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with minimising faf. The only thing I do is purge the group just before doing a shot, which also makes sure it's clean of stale grind.

I let out about 1.5oz of water from the group, fit the PF. Wait for the light to go back on and then pull the shot when it does.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> It doesn't make sense to have it on just for the sake of it - it's not necessary (unlike a fridge). If your at home and plan to use it then fine - there is a case for keeping it on between brews but there must be a time when it's more economical to switch it off


The more times you put electrical/electronic things through a hard on off cycle, actually introduces more failure modes, using an iron as an example is stupid, as would be having the hottest parts of your machine where an curious child can get their fingers, the example of the fridge with it's heat exchange system isn't as stupid as you may think, you can switch your fridge off completely and it will maintain temperatures for a long time, provided no-one is constantly opening and closing the door, if it was left on and went bang and damaged the kitchen the insurers would pay out, they even pay out for when idiots leave a chip pan on and torch their houses.

If it functions better left on then for the tiny amount of money we're talking with a Classic then just leave it on, as when it's just sitting there it's not doing that much other than cycling the thermostat occasionally which doesn't take too long to heat up the boiler anyway as it's tiny, but the whole machine warms up and the temperature becomes a lot more stable. Out of interest how would you advise the people who run single group commercial machines that are plumbed in and have huge boilers to run their machines as with a larger boiler it's going to take longer for everything to get to temp. Personally I don't want to be planning my coffees an hour in advance, if I feel like making a coffee I want to be able to go to the machine and pull a shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Advising someone to leave a classic on all day to get one shot in the morning and one when they get home isn't realistic or practical for people. and it isn't needed.

For people wanting a shot in the day and one in the evening its silly.

Comparing that to the advice you would give to someone who has decided to buy commercial group at home isn't the same either as id give to someone who has a classic .

The machines aren't the same


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't disagree Charlie if your using machine regularly through the day - but if you use your machine say twice a day with 4 hours between shots (I don't think that would be unusual) then I would switch my machine off.

Not everyone is home all day just gulping down coffee. Some fit coffee around their lives* instead of lives around their coffee**

*strange people

**normal people like us


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget that the portafilter cools very quickly when away from group. Also needs to be fully warmed too. Both can affect extraction temp.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wb Patrick !......


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Make sure your cup is very warm, pull the shot straight into it, then flip your switch to heat the milk. The milk will be warmer then the shot and you will not waste any water


How long after flicking the steam switch, will the steam be ready to heat the milk?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

frustin said:



> How long after flicking the steam switch, will the steam be ready to heat the milk?


i have found about just enough time to go to the fridge get the milk out , pour into the jug and then put the milk away. So I guess about a minute.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

oh good. I finish the shot, take off filter, flush, flick the steam switch, knock out puck, rinse, reattach, then i start the steaming.


----------

